# My Missus wants a hybrid



## Kestevan (13 Dec 2008)

Anyone looking to get rid of something cheap?

She's 5'7 and wont be doing big miles... just pottering round the park with the kids probably, so dont want to spend more than £100.

I could get her a BSO from Asda etc.  but would rather get something half decent and second hand.

Anyone know of anything suitable?


----------



## ShannonBall (18 Dec 2008)

I have a 2007 Genesis Day O2 that would fit her and chew up the miles at pace - but I'm after more than £100. 

Aluminium frame, metallic silver/grey
Carbon fibre forks, seatpost and handlebar
Size 52cm (seat tube), 55cm top tube
(suit someone 5'5"-5'10")
Shimano Tiagra gears (27)
Specialized ergo bar ends
Maxxis Detonator tyres (700x25)
Weight 21.5lb
Plus two spare sets of brake pads
New Ultegra chain

Just serviced – £285 
(RRP was £600)


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2009)

PM sent, my missus has a Dawes Discovery 301 (silver/blue) in excellent condition, 19" ladies frame. She is a shortie and could really do with a similar bike with a 17" frame, anybody?


----------

